# Easy scramble



## Todd (Mar 7, 2008)

U2 R' F' L2 U' D R' L F2 U' F2 U2 B' L B2 L' D L F2 D2 L D2 R' B' R2

Id love to see other peoples times on it


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 8, 2008)

Whoa... nice Petrus or X-cross start... 10.86 Petrus, 12.84 Fridrich... and I'm better at Fridrich.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 8, 2008)

11.13
nice OLL and PLL


----------



## SkateTracker (Mar 8, 2008)

21.30

Wow, my PB is 28.5 and I average around 35ish. So, I'm guessing that would be considered a lucky solve? haha


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 8, 2008)

13.89, wow...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2008)

27.37.

Damn. Good for me.


----------



## malcolm (Mar 8, 2008)

18.68. Luckier than my 16.91 solve, but that was more fluid with good lookahead


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 8, 2008)

12.63 square OLL and G perm


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 8, 2008)

7.89

y' z' R U2 R F' R'
y L2 R' F R
y z R' U' R U R' U' R2 U' R'
R U2 R' B' U R U R' U' B U

lol

<edit>
Shorter scramble: R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R U' D' L2 D L' U2 R' F D' L' D' (23q, 17f).
My solve normalized: D F2 D L' D' R' L2 D R F' D' F D F' D' F2 D F' L' D F D F' D' L D y' x2 (29q, 26f).
</edit>


----------



## Eliawz (Mar 8, 2008)

19.27 wow my first sub 20 solve


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 8, 2008)

16.91 with Fridrich (average about 22-23)

20.25 With Petrus (I just learned it about a month ago, average in the mid-low thirty's with it)


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 8, 2008)

13.36, 

and I average around high 17s.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is a fairly easy one I just got on JNet

F R2 B D' B R F2 R U2 B' F U' F2 D2 B' R' B U' B L' B2 F2 R' U2 L


----------



## Lofty (Mar 9, 2008)

hmm I found nothing that easy about that scramble... the cross was simple but not lucky... I got an average time. as for the first solve with the block 15.90 OH... not warmed up tho...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lofty said:


> hmm I found nothing that easy about that scramble... the cross was simple but not lucky... I got an average time. as for the first solve with the block 15.90 OH... not warmed up tho...



I didn't say it was lucky, just really easy to set up the F2L.


----------



## Todd (Mar 9, 2008)

A few hours after making this topic i got:

D' F2 B2 R' B' R D F U2 D2 F2 U D2 F' L D' L B2 U2 D' B2 L2 R' F' D2

4 move x-cross ;-\ really easy f2l, anti sune and U perm. Doh!


----------



## joey (Mar 9, 2008)

12.81 with that! except I got an E-perm :S


----------



## isaacthecuber (Mar 9, 2008)

I got 10.00 with Todd's scramble. PLL skip...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 10, 2008)

I got 38.30 on Todd's scramble. Around average.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 10, 2008)

17.39 OH I got one of the 6 move OLL's and then an R if I had just taken an average it would have been sub-15


----------



## FU (Mar 10, 2008)

Lofty said:


> 17.39 OH I got one of the 6 move OLL's and then an R if I had just taken an average it would have been sub-15


Huh what do you mean?


----------



## Lofty (Mar 10, 2008)

FU said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > 17.39 OH I got one of the 6 move OLL's and then an R if I had just taken an average it would have been sub-15
> ...



if i had done an average before i would have been warmed-up


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 10, 2008)

9.96 on Todd's.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 10, 2008)

23.40 on Todd's (Avg:28-29)


----------



## Ken Daganio (Mar 12, 2008)

11.41 on Todd's scramble, that was soo easy.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 14, 2008)

D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L' D R2


Hit 3.88 seconds on that one.

But. There is a trick to it


----------



## FU (Mar 14, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L' D R2
> 
> 
> Hit 3.88 seconds on that one.
> ...



3.88 for R2 D' L' F' B' R' U' is slow


----------



## jtjogobonito (Mar 14, 2008)

My best with Todd's 1st scramble is 7.83. Petrus + Multislotting = sub 8 solve 

Here is my solution:
Set up moves: x2 y2 
F2L: R U F' R' U M' U2 M U' R2 U' R 
OLL: l' U' L U R U' L' U 
PLL: x' U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

29 moves


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 14, 2008)

1st scramble: 17.89
2nd scramble: 17.84

This one is nice: R' B F R2 B L B L' D2 B2 F' D U2 L U' D R2 U2 D' B D2 B' D L U2


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 14, 2008)

FU said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L' D R2
> ...



I know. It was my first time trying that, and I suck at reading algs on the fly.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 18, 2008)

U2 R' F' L2 U' D R' L F2 U' F2 U2 B' L B2 L' D L F2 D2 L D2 R' B' R2
very nice 2x2 block. Easy F2L. Double layer left sune, H. 17.50. I popped the first 2 times trying this.

D' F2 B2 R' B' R D F U2 D2 F2 U D2 F' L D' L B2 U2 D' B2 L2 R' F' D2
easy x Cross, easy F2l. 6Move OLL, R perm. 16.39

R' B F R2 B L B L' D2 B2 F' D U2 L U' D R2 U2 D' B D2 B' D L U2
Easy beginning 3 look OLL, V perm. 26.00


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 18, 2008)

F R2 D2 F2 D B' F L2 R2 B2 U B D U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U' B' F' U
easy xcross, OLL skip. 16.70


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 19, 2008)

22.20 It was easy but not super easy idk why.....


----------

